# AT&T Posts Facts Sheet on iPad 3G Plan



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Just a FYI lifted from one of the forums--

"In addition to details posted last month by Apple on how 3G data service will be managed on Wi-Fi + 3G iPad models due for launch this Friday, AT&T has now published a fact sheet (PDF) offering additional information on iPad data service.

AT&T notes that its "monthly" domestic service plans actually consist of 30-day cycles that will automatically renew unless the customer elects to cancel his or her contract-free service.

Once you sign up for iPad 3G data service, you can add to or cancel your domestic plan at any time - no penalty. For domestic plans, if you do not cancel, your service will automatically renew every 30 days to provide a more seamless data experience on an ongoing basis. For example, if you activate service on May 9, your service will automatically renew 30 days later with the same plan. If you do make a change, a new 30-day window begins.
Users on the 250 MB plan will receive alerts when they reach 20%, 10% and 0% of their data limit remaining. Customers who reach their data limit for a billing cycle can either wait until the end of the 30-day cycle when it automatically renews or change to an unlimited plan, which will begin a new 30-day cycle at that time.

AT&T's iPad data plans are priced at $14.99 (250 MB) and $29.99 (unlimited) per 30-day cycle and also provide free access to the company's network of over 20,000 Wi-Fi hotspots."

http://www.macrumors.com/2010/04/28/atandt-posts-fact-sheet-regarding-ipad-3g-data-service/

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting this, Eeyore!

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks, Eeyore! I wonder of you already have an AT&T account if they'll just add it on or if you'll get a new account?


----------



## coyote (Feb 24, 2009)

It's not clear to me what happens if you run out of your 250MB plan 1/3 on the 10th of the month.  Do you upgrade to 'unlimited', or do you simply add another 250MB for another $15?  Does anyone know?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Eeyore said:


> Users on the 250 MB plan will receive alerts when they reach 20%, 10% and 0% of their data limit remaining. Customers who reach their data limit for a billing cycle can either wait until the end of the 30-day cycle when it automatically renews or change to an unlimited plan, which will begin a new 30-day cycle at that time.


Based on the above, lifted from Eeyore's OP in this thread, you switch to an unlimited plan, and then you're on unlimited from then on unless you change? 

Betsy


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

coyote said:


> It's not clear to me what happens if you run out of your 250MB plan 1/3 on the 10th of the month. Do you upgrade to 'unlimited', or do you simply add another 250MB for another $15? Does anyone know?


As I read it, you have two choices:

1. do without data for 15 days.
2. Pay $30 for unlimited data for 30 days, starting today (not when you first started the 250MB plan).

It's also possible that they'll allow you to pony up another $15 to "reset the clock" to 250MB/30 days, but that's not specified.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

coyote said:


> It's not clear to me what happens if you run out of your 250MB plan 1/3 on the 10th of the month. Do you upgrade to 'unlimited', or do you simply add another 250MB for another $15? Does anyone know?


From some of the stuff I have been reading on how this would work:

a) May 1st, pay $15 for 250MB for a 30 day period.
b) If you run out of data on May 10th, you can purchase another 250MB for $15 for another 30 day period, which would run from May 10th to June 9th.---or---
c) If you run out of data on May 10th, you can upgrade to unlimited data for $29.99 for another 30 day period, which would run from May 10th to June 9th. ---or---
d) Do without 3G for the next 20 days.

One caveat is whichever plan you choose, the $15 plan or the $29.99 plan, it will automatically renew at the end of a 30 day cycle. You MUST physically go in to your iPad to terminate the plan or you will be charged. (Kind of like the way health clubs work. Even if you don't go in to exercise, you still get charged the fee.)

With both of these AT&T plans, everything is based on exactly 30 days. If you don't get your iPad until May 13th and activate on the 13th, you will have exactly 30 days from May 13th to use your plan before the next billing cycle hits.

Best Wishes!


----------

